# Ava Bracelet



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Morning Ladies 

We have just had our second BNF from our second IVF cycle. 

We have previously had three MCs so can conceive naturally despite my low AMH. My hubby now wants us to try naturally for a while and see if we can conceive again. He has found the Ava bracelet, but before we spend £249 on it...... 

Any tips welcome!!!


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm wondering about the AVA bracelet too.


----------

